# First Squirrel



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Saw him about 9 meters away and took a shot. I hit him in the shoulder/neck area and he hopped up and lashed around a bit. Being the first time, I didnt know whether he was dead, so i moved in and a clean connection with his head finished him off well. Any recipes?


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice shooting man! What bands are those, what ammo did you use?


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks  They are 1" - 3/4" tapered 0.30 latex and .50 glass marbles. Definitely upgrading to lead after this.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For recipes, just search this section. Nice shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

